# Partner Visa



## mnoor91 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi,

What is the usual timeline for a partner visa? I will be moving to New Zealand on a work visa (Long-term or Essential Skills). I will be getting married in a few months and have been engaged for more than a year, but we have never lived together. The visa page says 90% applications in 6 months but what is the normal time-frame for most cases?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

One would normally apply for the partnership based visa at the same time as the work visa. Two separate applications but sent to INZ in the same envelope or cross referenced if you can apply online. Makes it easier for INZ to do them together and saves time in the process.
These visas are temporary class and assuming you meet the criteria they should be approved in a matter of up to several weeks.
You may have problems in that you may not meet the criteria of partnership since you have never lived together under the same roof. As far as I know you need to provide evidence that you have been together for at least 12 months and have been living under the same roof and sharing bills, mortgage/rent and other responsibilities etc for at least that minimum period.


----------

